# Router lift



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I am needing some different opinions. I am thinking about getting some type of lift for my CMT router table that I can adjust from top of table and can't make up my mind. Common sense tells me to get a router that has the above table adjustment capability without having to buy the extra lift. I could use the money that I would have paid for the lift and put it on a new router and have both (new router & lift built in). Usually the separate lift costs more than the router. But again, common sense tells me that if the routers that can be adjusted from the top of the table are as good as I think they are, then the separate lifts wouldn't be so popular. So I am wanting to hear your experiences - good or bad.

thanks,


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Not having a seperate lift, I can only comment from the router side, but have a good guess at the lift.
I use a frued router with above table adjustment and it works, sorta! It slips now and again, it's not that refined. And it's a little clumsy.
I would guess that the dedicated lifts are pretty slick in operation, accurate to the Nth degree and durable!
You ALWAYS gets what you pay for.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the Triton 2 1/4 mounted on my table and it is adjustable above the table. IMHO it works good enough. I am not tempted by any of the lifts that you would have to mortgage your first born to pay for. As you said, why not use the money for another tool or something else you need more?
As for the popularity of the lifts vs. above table, I think it's kinda like a Ford vs. a Cadillac. The Ford will do the job but the Cadillac does it with style.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for your opinions guys. I kinda thought the routers with built in lift were not as good as the separate table lifts. But like George said, for the money, they might be good enough.


----------



## Ian L (Jun 11, 2009)

DougO said:


> I am needing some different opinions. I am thinking about getting some type of lift for my CMT router table that I can adjust from top of table and can't make up my mind. Common sense tells me to get a router that has the above table adjustment capability without having to buy the extra lift. I could use the money that I would have paid for the lift and put it on a new router and have both (new router & lift built in). Usually the separate lift costs more than the router. But again, common sense tells me that if the routers that can be adjusted from the top of the table are as good as I think they are, then the separate lifts wouldn't be so popular. So I am wanting to hear your experiences - good or bad.
> 
> thanks,


Hi DougO,

I'm using a scissors jack from my car - it works perfectly. To set final depth of rabbet or dado I mark it on the workpiece. Try it!


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the PRL-V2 lift and it is very nice.
Many routers have above table adjustment capability but most are driven by a single worm gear on one side of the router leaving open the possibility that the router will get lifted more on one side than the other and cause the bit to be ever so slightly tilted in relation to the table. My 2 1/4 HP PC router had a problem with this. It tended to bind inside the base and tilt. For the most part any well tuned/mounted router should work in reasonable tolerance with above table adjustement but it really depends on what you are doing and how tight your tolerances are. I am seriously A.D.D. and any hassles trying to adjust the router cause me to lose focus and move on to other things so the lift helps me out quite a bit.


----------



## penaddict (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree that a router with ability to change bit is good enough but until you have and use a lift, you won't want to go back. Currently Jessem is closing out their lift for $165 for the big Mast-R-Lift and $109 for the smaller one.

Mike


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

I started with a Bosch 1617 with above table adjustment (once you modify the Rockler plate to allow for it) and needed a second router to be able to do some hand routing. Wound up buying the PC 3 1/2 hp, mounted it on a rockler plate, seem to flex the plate and changing the bit required pulling it out of the table.

I found the bench dog lift on sale, so I didn't have to mortgage my first born, and put the PC in to. will never go back, but I could have bought another tool with the money. These are toolls my grandkids will be using, if they can pry them from my cold dead hands. Tons of good lifts. Try to find someone with your router, then ask them about lifts, so you can gain some insight before you make your final decisions.

My Bosch with built in adjust was "good enough" for everything I do, but I always measyre, twice and then use "shorts" to test the cut, set up, depth etc, to ensure I got what I think I got.

By the way, routing is like an adictive hobby. I now have 5 routers, tons of bits, three of them a PC 690 with two fixed, one plunge abd an plastic box of bit, bushings etc for 60.00, two craftsmen, one low end, (probably less than $100.00 new) and one craftsman professional with case and accesories for 40.00. Now I don't have to change bit back and forth so much.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I have the Jessem Mast-R-Lift ordered. Looks like a good one.


----------

